# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Flashprint 5 - newbe

## slickman

I installed flshprint today, version 5 (awful) and was doing some searching on youtube and saw a post that was this year but the version was not the same.  Looked MUCH nicer so, did some digging.  Found that the early version (4.6 and prior) was so much better and informative.  Whats the deal with this version 5 being so stripped down?

----------


## curious aardvark

no idea I'm using 4.6.4

It could simply be that it's running in 'idiot' mode (simple) 
Try setting it to run in 'not-an-idiot' mode (advanced). 

Pretty sure it hasn't asked me if i want to update recently. 
So maybe 5 is aimed at some of the newer machines specifically ? 

Or it could just be in idiot mode. 
Flashprint is my second favourite slicer - so can;t see why they'd bugger it up. never have in the past. 

I#ll go see if i can find it.

----------


## curious aardvark

> Flashforge FlashPrint 5 is newly revised and upgraded. Through new  interface design and function optimization, the operation is simple and  convenient. The slicing file will be prepared by just a few clicks with  fast, efficient, and smooth operation.


Hmm, sounds like it might be locked into idiot mode. 
okay now I have to try it lol

Okay. 
You can switch to 'not-an-idiot' mode when you go into the slicing options. 

Other than moving the tool bar from the left of the screen to the right and making the slicer settings harder to find. It's pretty much the same. 
But it does have a lot more printers listed when you install than 4.6.4 - so if you;ve bought a new printer you'll probably need to use 5. 

If you just use it for a replicator clone, like me - then stick to 4.6.4

Okay cancel that. 
aftre a brief perusal there are atwo new and important additions to 5 that you don't have in 4. 

They've FINALLY added a z-axis height offset.
And also added a feature i only learned of on wednesday at tct. 

Ironing. 
Basically the printer retracts the filament and then goes over the top layer with the nozzle heated but no filament. 
essentially it heat smooths the top layer. 

Pretty cool really :-)

So on that basis I'd say get used to the new layout and just make sure you switch to 'advanced' mode when you go into the slicing settings. 

Ironing is in the 'advanced' section and z-offset is in the 'other' section.

My main issue with 5 is that you don't seem to be able to import existing profiles :-(
and I've got quite a few of those. 

I'll keep playing - but, yeah it's just had the menus moved around by some idiot that likes cura and doesn't like flashforge customers :-)

But the functionaluty is still there and the z-offset is a really important addition. 
Saves a Lot of bed calibration.

Not sure I'll use 'ironing' on a regular basis - but it's something new to play with, and that's never a bad thing :-)

----------


## slickman

Now that I looked a bit deeper at version 5, it has everything 4.6 has but, I do prefer the interface of 4.6.  Anyone know if you can change the black background to any other color?

----------


## curious aardvark

Yeah it's not a great colour scheme.

You can install both 4.6 and 5 and use whichever you prefer for that particular print or printer. 

But there is no way to change the colour scheme yet. 

Give them their due, flashforge do update on a regular basis.

----------


## astrobee

I'm new here, but the latest firmware makes it impossible to user older Flashprint software.  I am also someone who doesn't like Flashprint 5.   My favorite feature was to toggle between  fast-normal-fine print options , when I just wanted to test out a model or size of a 3D object so I won't go wasting my filament if it's not good.   This is all done without going into too deep in the options. Those options are gone from Flashprint 5.   They essentially made Flashprint 5 very unfriendly to new users and there is no way back!   The latest firmware did something, so now the older Flashprint software no longer working, but giving an error when the model sent for printing! If I want to print with less material , I have to fiddle around in the expert options to turn things up or down and change values and absolutely zero clue to a newbie what they are really changing. The "idiot mode" only offers one option to print . Just how stupid are these decisions?  Why remove such basic features from a slicer?I mean heck,  far more sophisticated slicers have those options and even more, while Flashprint 5 is a half-baked /half done software with an ugly and confusing interface , lacking interface options. This is my first and last ever purchase of Flashforge printers.   I'm not even going into how I couldn't use any other free slicers with this printer, it has to be the least compatible brand anywhere to be found  and I won't even go into how they are ripping off customers by offering a .5Kg roll of filament for nearly the same money as 1Kg filament offered by others, but to use 1Kg filament , the side panel of the FF Adventurer has to be open and I had to print parts to it to hold the filament. What a rip off company with poor support and absolute lack of community and lack of 3rd party support, simply because it's like nobody cares.   For the money I bought mine, I wish I could read up on reviews first, because I could have gotten a much better printer with much better support. Rant out.

----------

